# Weaned / weighed Freeney today...



## Roll farms (Jul 11, 2011)

Freeney (88% Boer)  hit 90 days old yesterday.  Today I weighed him....56#.  That makes his ADG .54, which I'm pretty proud of.
He's also trying to breed already...through the fences, but hey, he's trying.
I am very glad I made the decision to not wether him, even though he's not a Fullblood.  
He's got length, bone, good ADG, obviously very willing to work, 2 teated, and the pretty color is just an added bonus.
Just wanted to share...It's one thing to buy an awesome buck, but when you 'make' one yourself, it's better.  He's got all the makings of being a really great buck.


----------



## RPC (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow that's awesome I am glad he is growing nicely, It is going to be hard not to use him till next year. I have a doeling that is growing really well. If I breed her in January that will be may babies and I don't really need those so I guess we will just wait till next year.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 11, 2011)

Sooooo....... howzabout a pic for those of us who can't keep everyone straight in our heads???


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 12, 2011)

Well certainly....this pic is from 3 or 4 wks ago...I just figure since I've went on and on about his awesomeness so much *everyone* knew who he was...LOL.
I can't help it, I'm a proud mama!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, he is AMAZING!!! He has it all...the build AND the color.  I am glad you did not wether him.


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 12, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well certainly....this pic is from 3 or 4 wks ago...I just figure since I've went on and on about his awesomeness so much *everyone* knew who he was...LOL.
> I can't help it, I'm a proud mama!
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap he is the prettiest thing ever!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 12, 2011)

He sure is handsome!!!   Good job Momma!!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 12, 2011)

The opportunity to see yet another pic of a gorgeous goat is not to be missed!  He looks so grown up, it is almost a bit odd to see the bottle in the pic!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 12, 2011)

I saw him on your webiste the other day, and was very jealous, and I am not one to fall for the whole color thing going through the boer industry right now. 

He is wonderful. I know you are very proud.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 12, 2011)

.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 12, 2011)

He really is a nice boy!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 12, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> sigh.
> 
> Rolls, Have I mentioned that I really really like that goat?  He would look great in my pasture. lol
> 
> 20kids, I have completely fallen for the color thing going on with Boers.  I fought it, but I lost.


We aren't high-end by any stretch of the imagination, but I can tell you at the 4H/FFA meat shows in the area, the colored onse, although very pretty aren't placing very high.  They look lovely, but they just can't ovecome the high-end traditionals.  So far I have been really impressed with Freeney, he seems to have really nice length which is something a lot of colored boers don't have. I am looking forward to seeing his first kids.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 12, 2011)

.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 12, 2011)

Roll: Everytime I see  freeney, he reminds me of this doe down the road from us. Vallerina, She has a doe kid for sale from her, but hasn't posted the pictures yet.  
http://www.ladybughillfarm.com/goats.htm

I personally don't know these people, drove past their farm hundreds of times. I think Roll needs to own Vallerina, she just always makes me think of Roll's farm everytime I see her. Freeney and her would be a cute couple.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't care if they win as much as I care that they are an improvement, healthy, correct, etc.
I do think he'd hold his own in a show, though.

Some judges are more prone to pick trads because they like the 'old school' rules / colors, and I had one tell me he's 'afraid' to pick a colored goat b/c people will say it won JUST b/c of the color.

I think if all things are equal, color shouldn't matter...pick the better, longer (within reason, you don't want a broken back), meatier animal w/ the best breed character and potential.

20 kids, thanks but I've got all I want / need right now.  Actually considering selling one of my 18 mo. old does to make room for next year's 'keeper(s)'.  
I'm just waiting to see what Shawnee (splash of color sale doe) has in 11 days....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 12, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Roll: Everytime I see  freeney, he reminds me of this doe down the road from us. Vallerina, She has a doe kid for sale from her, but hasn't posted the pictures yet.
> http://www.ladybughillfarm.com/goats.htm
> 
> I personally don't know these people, drove past their farm hundreds of times. I think Roll needs to own Vallerina, she just always makes me think of Roll's farm everytime I see her. Freeney and her would be a cute couple.


Holy cow!!  Did you see Cherokee?  Is he fat?  That can't be all muscle, can it?     I'm so not used to seeing meat goats.  There's one red kid on her page that looks like like a little minature club calf.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 12, 2011)

I just came across this website and thought it might be interesting for you spotted enthusiasts. 

http://maxboergoats.com/dappledandspotted.php


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 12, 2011)

.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 12, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> And the doe, GI Jane. well now......hmmmmmmm. A camoflauge goat. wow!


How cool is that ? I'd love a camo goat 

Rolls - I LOVE  your boy - he is gorgeous!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 12, 2011)

Roll did you have pictures posted of Feerney's Dam and sire, I can't remember seeing them.  Not that I have a good memory, is the other 12% nubian???


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 12, 2011)

Freeney's dam is Peyton and Sire is Saturday...both are on the meat goat page.   The pic of Peyton is from last fall when she was 7 or 8 mos old...she's grown since then but Freeney's def. an improvement in both length and color.

Saturday just turned 1 in May...he was 5 mos. old when he sired Freeney.

The other 12% was from both Hurricane, (a black Nub buck w/ frosted ears / muzzle and 1 white spot on his side.  He threw lots of spots for us.  He should be on my 'past goats' page) and a splash of Nubian from a 75% grand-dam, Mandy...also on the past goats page.

I bred Hurricane to Mandy just for grins several years ago...got a bl/wh paint doe w/ frosted ears we named Hannah...thought, "Well, that was a waste of time."  
Bred that doe to Train (solid black buck, sired by Ennobled Midnight Prince) and made Peyton...nearly peed myself when I saw her spots...

That black kid I posted pics of a while back that you liked the length of, Austin?  Mandy is her dam too.  (I sold her to a friend, Austin was my 'kid back' part of the payment.)

And to get realllllly confusing...Creampuff, my old Nubian herd queen w/ the airplane ears?  Is an Aunt to Mandy, great Aunt to Hannah, great-great aunt to Peyton, great-great- great aunt to Freeney...and great great aunt to Austin.

Did you keep all that straight?    DH's eyes cloud over when I start going into who's related to who via who...he can't remember his own relatives much less the goats'.

I have *got* to get a better pic of Saturday up, the ones on my site don't do him justice at all....he is NICE.  Especially now that he's in rut.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 13, 2011)

WE had spots 4 years ago, it was a big deal. Walked into the barn and there he was. Holly cow, I have to admit, it was a big deal.  We whethered him and took him to the fair, he was from a percentage doe that appearred to be tradtional, and a traditional buck, but after looking at pictures just recently, the dam has  a couple white spots on the inside of the dark area going down her neck, guess she carried the spot gene. He was all a reddish-golden brown with white spots all over his entire body.


you know how during a show there is always a little bit of talking, when my daughter walked into the show ring with him, the entire place went silent.  I didn't realize we had been keeping it such a secret. The goats had been at the fair for 4  days by then. He was very pretty with all those spots. It was fun to show him. 

oh, he did very well, he placed first in class, and then placed reserve bred and owned. But that was back when the goat part of the fair was just getting started. He wouldnt' have done as well last year, the competition is getting very very tough. 


Hope Shawnee gives you girls and some color. I am always excited to see the kids and what they will look like, even with  just our traditionals.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 13, 2011)

Finally....a decent pic of Saturday, Freeney's dad, at 14 mos.







He was meatier until I put him in w/ the girls...now he's running himself skinny chasing them.  I wanted to get a pic of his other side, the longer cape on this side disguises how long he is.


----------



## RPC (Jul 13, 2011)

Boy he sure is growing nicely I feel like he is taller then my buck who is 18 months old. But I am really bad with these goats I feel like mine always look bigger in pictures. I am still not used to how small they are compared to my cattle. I am used to these big beast out in the feild and I always think the goats are too small and I am doing something wrong with them.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well certainly....this pic is from 3 or 4 wks ago...I just figure since I've went on and on about his awesomeness so much *everyone* knew who he was...LOL.
> I can't help it, I'm a proud mama!
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, he's gorgeous!!  I loved colored goats.  We have mostly purebred Boers who are the boring old brown and white.  I would like to add a moon spotted buck to our herd.  I found this awesome website and I really would like to get a nice buck from them, our buck we have now, we haven't had very long but he's extremely fat, his eyes kind of roll out and have more white than normal on them, plus his nose seems all stuffed up.  We haven't had any babies out of him yet, and I personally don't like our buck that we have now.  Just have to convince my uncle to sell him and get a better buck.  (I show the goats in 4-H, but we can't keep them where I live, so they're kept at my uncle's).  Here's the website that has amazing moon spotted goats that I love and wish I had: http://www.dreamersfarm.com/


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 14, 2011)

That was the reason I kept Saturday, Roger....his dam was TALL, his sire wasn't....I was hoping he'd take after his mama.  I'm pleased w/ his height.  A lot of colored goats don't get as big as the trads...I want to change that.  

MR Lops, it's funny you say that...RPC keeps goats for his neices to show in 4-H.

The #1 reason I have colored goats?  Because every.stinking.boer.kid was born white w/ a red head.  It was BORING.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 14, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I just came across this website and thought it might be interesting for you spotted enthusiasts.
> 
> http://maxboergoats.com/dappledandspotted.php


What an interesting link!! I think I like the dappled the best.  And that tiger dapple....amazing!! Oh why didn't they have these cool colors when I got into Boer goats years ago?? Solid reds were rare back then.  It was mostly all traditional colors, which were pretty, but I do love the spotted ones so much better.


----------



## Sparks Fly (Jul 16, 2011)

Your buck is very flashy and looks to be a good size.


----------

